# where's it gonna be this thursday ?



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Work has been catching me guys, sorry I have dropped out for a while. What's South Lakes launch like? I have fished North Lake and I know that I have scouted out South Lake but I have it mixed up with other lakes in the area. I am not due out of work until 6:30 anyway, so I would say that I am on the doubtful side of things.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Hope to see you there . Thursday WWF


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

bout time to saddle up!..............should i bring a bigger net,Wally?.lol.how bout the sunscreen? we need a better strength?...see ya in a couple hours.............................


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Best wishes guys.


----------

